# Did I perhaps stumble upon the culprit to the poo eating???



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I have tried pineapple juice (no), meat tenderizer (no) and I was about to get the stuff from Petsmart/Petco that someone at work told me about. 

I tried a test. I decided to see what would happen if I left Nupro ot of their evening meal of ZP. It has only worked for 2 days so not enough to call it even close to the final culprit...but, I wonder if it is not a coincidence.

Thoughts??


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Hmmm interesting theory! Could be something that simple. Thankfully we don't have that problem with Nupro but I know when we first started trying THK Marley would eat poo. Thankfully he doesn't even do that anymore if we feed THK--it was just while their bodies were adjusting to digesting the food I guess.

How weird though if it was the Nupro. It doesn't sound far fetched or anything. Definitely let us know what you find out as time goes on! Hopefully it's that easy!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

any time my dogs get a new food they go for their poo the next day... i think it just
must be more interesting


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I do not want them to stop this trend but I REALLY hope that it is NOT the Nupro!!! I do not give other supplements and I feel so good about adding the nutrition boost and the probiotics in it.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Hmmm....I dont do Nupro anymore (since I think Addy had a reaction)...but I still have a poo eater. Be curious to see if it stops at your house  Keeping my fingers crossed.

I have noticed since I feed Lacey more....4x a day plus I do the meat tenderizer....she doesnt eat poo. But if I skip a meal


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

LOL I still catch Bryco with a mouthful of poop now and again. He knows not to at this point, but, he will do it for attention! Brat! I am not envious of you guys that have dogs into this as a regular habit tho lol...I don't have any real advice beyond the basics. I don't get why they do it, either! I think if they are hungry they will put just about anything in their motuhs. Part of what I don't like about ZP is that it really doesn't "fill" the up, the work's really already been done for their body, it doesn't expand in their tummies, and you don't feed much at all! But its a great quality food, really the best, outside of raw feeding.


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

I read somewhere, can't remember where, that if you holler at a dog that poos inside it teaches them to hurry and eat it before they get yelled at. No idea where this theory comes from, but I think that is what happened in my house.

We always fussed at Gretel for accidents and she chronically eats it, but we never fussed at Godric and he doesn't show it the least bit of interest.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Well we hollared at finn to get him to stop LOL  and he hasn't done it at all lately! Hope it stays that way, I don't like crap breath !! Ewwyuckkkk!! ukeright:


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Crap breath hahahaha aha Hahaha that cracked me up!!!!!!!!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Mine did it when our other dog ate kibble, they have never tried to eat the raw poo. Or zp poo. Maybe it could be the supplement. Be interesting to see the outcome x


----------



## smy0595 (Jun 25, 2011)

Mine eats poo every so often, usually when he has an accident in the house and he'll eat it right after he's pooped. I've tried giving him supplements and now he doesnt do it nearly as much as he used to..its just gross!


----------

